# Its Good To Be Back



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

After a little fight with diabetes, and 50 lbs lighter, I have returned to the world of slightshots.
I see lots of new usernames as well as the familiar ones, with lots of new moderators.
I dusted off my slingshots, changed the bands on my favorites, set up a new target area and back shooting.

Its good to be back!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

welcome back, been wondering where you were, hope everything is well with you!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome back! And cheers to the weight loss.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome back RR! It's been a long time ....


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back Red!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome back RedRubber!

If you're here and 50lbs lighter after your fight with diabetes, I'd hate to see the diabetes


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome back and best wishes!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Good to have you back!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Shoot a marble to the diabetes!! Wish you a speedy recovery and good health


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

who are you again ?














welcome back and continued good health .


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am finding out that the diabetes may be the best thing that happened to me, I was always thirsty, now that is gone. I am no longer tired all the time and feel quite a few years younger. I am sure the weight loss helped a lot, but getting my blood sugar in check did the trick.
My triglycirides (spelling) were out of sight, as well as collestral (spelling again). Last check all numbers were fine, so hopefully I have quite a few lead ball to shoot!


----------

